# Could we have another menu, please?



## yuechu

大家好！

I sometimes eat at Chinese restaurants but I'm often unsure of how to say or ask for things in Chinese (or in a natural-sounding Chinese).
For example, if I want to ask for another menu (or a glass of water, etc), would people usually say something like "服务员，(麻烦你？）再来一个菜单?"?
Thanks!


----------



## SuperXW

Is that because, say, you have two friends sitting there, but only one has a menu?
In any case, it should be 一份菜单(contain one or more pages) or 一张菜单(only one piece of paper), not 一个菜单.
If you need one more cup of water, saying 再来一杯水 is perfect.


----------



## yuechu

Yes, that's the type of situation I was thinking of.
Thanks for your correction, SuperXW! So would it be ok to say "再来一份菜单"? (or is 再来 usually only used for food and drink?)


----------



## SuperXW

baosheng said:


> Yes, that's the type of situation I was thinking of.
> Thanks for your correction, SuperXW! So would it be ok to say "再来一份菜单"? (or is 再来 usually only used for food and drink?)


再来一份菜单 is understandable. You can also say 再给我们一份菜单 or similar.


----------



## Steven Zhang

服务员，麻烦您再给我拿一个菜单， both一个and一份 are ok for menu


----------



## yuechu

I like your translation. Thanks, Steven Zhang!


----------



## SuperXW

Steven Zhang said:


> 服务员，麻烦您再给我拿一个菜单， both一个and一份 are ok for menu


I think 一个 is not good for menu, if not totally wrong.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Almost everything could be modified by 个, but apparently 一份菜单 一张菜单 are much more usual and common.


----------



## Steven Zhang

baosheng said:


> I like your translation. Thanks, Steven Zhang!


No, problem! It's the most polite way to say it, I'm from Beijing, that's exactly what I say when I want more menu.

and one more thing for you, please do not struggle with 一个、一本、一张or一份， just pick your favorite one. you dont have to keep "grammar right" all the time. this is not the most important part about how say this sentence!


----------



## Steven Zhang

SuperXW said:


> I think 一个 is not good for menu, if not totally wrong.


不同的地方用法不一样，其实句子的重点并不在一个，一张，一份还是一本。因为使用什么样的单位名称取决于菜单的样式。日常用语中大可不必如此纠结。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

那什么样子的菜单是论个的？


----------



## Skatinginbc

下面的菜單好像可以論"個":
"服務真差, 這麼久了也不拿個菜單或杯水給我們!!"
"我去那餐廳要個菜單回來研究研究."
以上例子是什麼樣子的菜單?  不定形式的 (e.g., 隨隨便便, 什麼樣子的菜單都可以, 撕成兩半的也行).


----------



## Steven Zhang

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 那什么样子的菜单是论个的？


点菜器，数码菜单论个


----------



## andyhu

麻烦您再[拿份|拿一份|拿张]菜单


----------

